# Need BSNL GPRS Settings (U.P West)



## dragonball (Jul 3, 2005)

recently, BSNL has started GPRS and is offering "SARKAAR" tones, wallpapers, etc. I need the mobile settings for it for nokia 7250. Thanks.


----------



## gxsaurav (Jul 3, 2005)

I need BSNL GPRS settings for UP East, i activated it but it isn't connecting on my k500i


----------



## dragonball (Jul 4, 2005)

yeah! i also activated sending "PORTAL" command but i dunno the settings.
Anybody who comes across the settings please post.

thanks.


----------



## Charley (Jul 5, 2005)

I think BSNl hasnt activated that thing. I've already preset the settings from the website guide and when I check it say cannot connect GPRS, contact ur operator, mine is prepaid connection.


----------



## rohanwadhwa (Jul 5, 2005)

guys, just send "GPRS" as an sms to 3733, setting will come as an sms to be applied manually. Though, I did all this , still GPRS doesnt work on my Motorola E365. If any one of u gets it working do inform


----------



## gxsaurav (Jul 5, 2005)

@ rohan

just sended, lets see what happens


----------



## dragonball (Jul 6, 2005)

yes, checked & it sez that still not activated.


----------



## REY619 (Jul 7, 2005)

haha guys its the BSNL it wont work as ususal!!
BSNL=Bhai Sahab Nahin Lagenge!!


----------



## Charley (Jul 7, 2005)

dragonball said:
			
		

> yes, checked & it sez that still not activated.



Right thats what I mentioned.. 

The latest news is by the end of this month or begining of next month its gonna come.

Hopefully waiting for it.


----------



## gxsaurav (Jul 7, 2005)

i got a reply from BSNL, a SMS, it said the GPRS will be activated shortley, for your phones's settings contact help centre


----------



## rohanwadhwa (Jul 7, 2005)

Right, same here, my phone says : " GPRS not activated, start a direct data call???" I dont kow when will this GPRS actually be functional????


----------



## hack expert (Jul 8, 2005)

has the service started in maharashtra too


----------



## Charley (Jul 8, 2005)

gxsaurav said:
			
		

> i got a reply from BSNL, a SMS, it said the GPRS will be activated shortley, for your phones's settings contact help centre



They wil mislead and give u diff settings, some even dont know them.

I got 2 doc files from the bsnl website on how to configure it on the mobile phone.


----------



## gxsaurav (Jul 9, 2005)

Yahoooo, IGPRS got activated, I just browsed a few Wap sites, but don't know how to MMS, I mean what are the settings for MMS, I m using BSNL GPRS North zone settings


----------



## Charley (Jul 9, 2005)

gxsaurav said:
			
		

> Yahoooo, IGPRS got activated, I just browsed a few Wap sites, but don't know how to MMS, I mean what are the settings for MMS, I m using BSNL GPRS North zone settings



Is BSNL GPRS activated, I tried it today morn and it shows GPRS failed.

Can u send me the settings to configure if its activated?

How much did u pay for the activation?


----------



## dragonball (Jul 10, 2005)

gxsaurav said:
			
		

> Yahoooo, IGPRS got activated, I just browsed a few Wap sites, but don't know how to MMS, I mean what are the settings for MMS, I m using BSNL GPRS North zone settings




can you post the settings please?
thanks.


----------



## dragonball (Jul 10, 2005)

especially, Homepage, SessionMode, AccessPoint, Authentication Type, Connection Security.

Thanks.


----------



## seel1990 (Dec 7, 2008)

use airtel,bsnl **** up?


----------



## ajitcrack (Sep 25, 2009)

My handset is *Sony Ericsson C510* & Service Provider is *BSNL UP EAST*. I downloaded the *GPRS *settings to my phone but still am unable to use internet / GPRS through my phone. My GPRS is already activated on my SIM and it was working perfectly on my old Motorola Phone. I have received only the following settings on request: 

*bsnlstream*:
APN – bsnlstream
Username – 
Password – 
Login request – Off
IP address - . . .
DNS address - . . .
Authentication – None, PAP, CHAP
Data compression – Off
Header compression – Off
Proxy settings – Off, Multiple

*bsnlmms*:
APN – bsnlmms
Username – 
Password – 
Login request – On
IP address - . . .
DNS address - . . .
Authentication – PAP
Data compression – Off
Header compression – Off
Proxy settings – On, Multiple

Besides, I have received following MSGs also:

*MSG1*:
//PP Ap;B2.0;C0;Dbsnlwap;Ec4001f900adc4383;F0;GGSM_GPRS;Zbsnlwap;Kp;Twap1.cellone.in;P7215;Q;

*MSG2*:
//PP Ap;B2.0;C0;Dbsnlnet;Ec400000000000;F0;GGSM_GPRS;Zbsnlnet;Kp;Twww.bsnl.co.in;P7215;Q;

*MSG3*:
//PP Ap;B2.0;C0;Dbsnlportal;Ec4001f900adc4383;F0;GGSM_GPRS;Zbsnlportal;Kp;Twap.cellone.in;P7215;Q;

*MSG4*:
//PP Ap;B2.0;C0;Dbsnllive;Ec4001f900adc4383;F0;GGSM_GPRS;Zbsnllive;Kp;Thttp://bsnllive;P7215;Q;

*MSG5*:
_Your handset has been configured. To download content from wap.cellone.in, use bsnlportal, for others use bsnlwap & bsnllive. For laptop surfing use bsnlnet. Thanks_


I have tried so many times, but every time the same thing is happening. I am wondering where my other settings are gone. I am unable to find the settings *bsnlportal*, *bsnlwap *or *bsnllive *on my phone. 

I am very upset & sad now... Kindly help me out from my dilemma.


----------



## 6x6 (Sep 25, 2009)

@ajitcrack: apn for using net is
bsnlnet

And this tread very old @2005


----------

